# Sexing dubia roach's



## deanmorgan (Apr 27, 2011)

I have just started a small breeding colony and will get some more soon. How do i sex them as i wsih to feed young males until i get the ratio right.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Sexing the adults is easy males have big wings females don't.

As for the younger ones you can sex them by looking how big the last section is on there underneath, a big section female a little section male but this is bit more complicated and I have never used this method so can't guarantee its correct.


----------



## deanmorgan (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------

